# Hymer 544 Draining water tank and pump



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

I have a 1995 Hymer 544. Owned it for a year and never sussed how to drain the water pump. Also when draining the "fresh" water tank is there a quicker way than just running taps into waste tank? 

Pathetic I know but even after 12 mths I'm still learning - these things are way complex ! 

Off subject, is it true that if I email Hymer in Germany with the serial no. they will provide an English translation to the manual?

All replies heartily appreciated.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi dont know if there is a quicker way but open the taps and away it goes.

Yes if you email Hymer you will get the manual in the post.

Roy


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi,
in my old Hymer if you unscrew the water tank top, inside there was a chain with a plug so if you pulled the chain the plug would pop out and drain the fresh water tank.


----------

